# Bolens snow blower



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone know who makes/made their snow blowers?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The used to make their own, but MTD bought them out maybe 10-15 years ago or so.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Shryp said:


> The used to make their own, but MTD bought them out maybe 10-15 years ago or so.


So actually it's a MTD with a Bolens name on it... right?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens made some Bolens for a very short time..
not sure of the exact timeline, but there were a few Ariens 10,000 series machine
re-badge for Bolens in the early 70's...but those are very rare.

I dont believe Bolens ever actually made their own snowblowers..
I think all Bolens snowblowers were "rebadged" and built by someone else.
Not sure who made them through the later 70's and into the 80's..
Bolens was bought by Troy-Bilt in 1987, then Troy-Bilt was bought by MTD
in 2002..Probably the vast majority of Bolens snowblowers were made by MTD.

Like many other brands, I would place Bolens in the "older is better" category.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Toyboy said:


> So actually it's a MTD with a Bolens name on it... right?


95% likely to be yes.

Scot


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> 95% likely to be yes.
> 
> Scot


Thank You


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

FMC also owned and made them a long, long time ago. that was when they were good machines. late 60's into the 70's.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 1978 and have yet to be able to cross it to anything else. pic below with a different engine but originally had a 8hp tecuseh on it. whatever it really is I love this model is an absolute tank that cannot be stopped


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Buttchet said:


> I have a 1978 and have yet to be able to cross it to anything else. pic below with a different engine but originally had a 8hp tecuseh on it. whatever it really is I love this model is an absolute tank that cannot be stopped


Looks like a nice repowered machine. 

Is it just me or is there an Ariens resemblance here?

Is this from the era where they were relabeled Ariens?


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

saw this on the local craigs


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hkellogg said:


> saw this on the local craigs


That looks in really nice shape.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's a beefy solid machine. And if you look to the right of the label where it says Bolens, you can clearly see FMC. Get a chance google FMC, they have an interesting story. FMC stands for Food Manufacturing Crop, but they also produce military vehicles.


----------

